# thinking about a digital camera to buy



## LoJack (Oct 10, 2006)

The Canon SD-450 is a great camera in that price range. Its the camera I have and I have absolutely no complaints


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

The sony h-5 takes good pictures. Thats what im using. Sony Cyber-shot DSC-H5 Review: 1. Introduction: Digital Photography Review Takes good Marco shots.







http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j33/Gabeszone/DSC02306.jpg


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## Oqsy (Jul 3, 2004)

canon sd 550


----------



## LoJack (Oct 10, 2006)

Oqsy said:


> canon sd 550


Is that the 7 MP one? or is it the new model of the 450. I got mine last year so its possible the model has a new model released. I personally don't blow pictures up larger than standard 4x6 ... and don't need a camera with the exact same features, just higher megapixels, with a much higher price tag. 

The SD-450 is the best digi camera I have ever owned and takes amazing photos


----------



## steve5520 (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm partial to Nikon, but if I were to make a second choice it would be Canon.
For sure, I'd absolutely stick with a CAMERA manufacturer, not an electronice company that has cameras too.

Image quality has much to do with good lenses.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

I have a sd-450 and do not like it b/c the lack of any type of manual mode. No manual focus in shooting macro images either. That is why I have 2 cameras.




LoJack said:


> Is that the 7 MP one? or is it the new model of the 450. I got mine last year so its possible the model has a new model released. I personally don't blow pictures up larger than standard 4x6 ... and don't need a camera with the exact same features, just higher megapixels, with a much higher price tag.
> 
> The SD-450 is the best digi camera I have ever owned and takes amazing photos


----------



## LoJack (Oct 10, 2006)

The lack of a manual focus is a bit of a pain ... but I've actually never had a problem with the autofocus, I find it does a good enough job


----------



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

One of the biggest limiting factor in P&S cameras is off camera flash availability. 
Most of those "stunning" shots you see are done with off camera flash, as are any other non-natural light photos. Rarely do people use on-camera flash if they are given the choice.

If you can chip in a little extra dough, the Canon SD700 IS is pretty nice for a P&S.

Or, save up a litte more and try a Canon Powershot S3 or maybe even a Powershot S2.

But, if you can add to the funding in a greater way, the best control is with a D-SLR...


----------



## jasonh (Oct 26, 2003)

jhoetzl said:


> One of the biggest limiting factor in P&S cameras is off camera flash availability.
> Most of those "stunning" shots you see are done with off camera flash, as are any other non-natural light photos. Rarely do people use on-camera flash if they are given the choice.



Do you have any suggestions for those of us that already have cameras and have no options for external flash? I have a Fuji S5200 and it has no connections for external flash. What do you think about the external slave flashes that go off when it senses a flash from your on-camera flash? My only concern with those is you have to use the on-camera flash as well. Had I known about that stuff earlier I would have picked a different camera


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

jasonh said:


> What do you think about the external slave flashes that go off when it senses a flash from your on-camera flash? My only concern with those is you have to use the on-camera flash as well.


They don't work that great for our purposes. The frontal flash is what's creating reflections and loss of contrast. Also, to fire the slave flash, its sensor needs to be hit with the other flash more or less directly, which doesn't work well when you are close to a fishtank.

You can still get great shots with the camera flash though. *IF* your camera is fairly macro capable... use full zoom, go close to the glass, and perhaps shoot at a certain angle to prevent reflections as much as possible.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

jhoetzl said:


> Or, save up a litte more and try a Canon Powershot S3 or maybe even a Powershot S2.


I second the powershot S3. I have an S1 IS that isnt even two years old yet - man I cant beleive there already up 2 models. Oh well. For a non d-slr its pretty nice and shoots good quality video too! Got a XTi on the xmas list though :wink:


----------



## jasonh (Oct 26, 2003)

Wasserpest said:


> They don't work that great for our purposes. The frontal flash is what's creating reflections and loss of contrast. Also, to fire the slave flash, its sensor needs to be hit with the other flash more or less directly, which doesn't work well when you are close to a fishtank.
> 
> You can still get great shots with the camera flash though. *IF* your camera is fairly macro capable... use full zoom, go close to the glass, and perhaps shoot at a certain angle to prevent reflections as much as possible.


hmm...maybe then I'll have to get a cheap slave flash and see if I can rig something up to relocate the sensor into a device that covers my onboard flash...now that would be a diy project worth doing I think 

I have tried using tissue paper as a diffusion device on the flash.... last time I tried I don't think I got stellar results.

I guess this'll teach me to do more research next time.


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

What do you guys think of the Canon powershot A530? I just went out and picked one upto improve my aquatic photos.


EDIT* This is a great camera, and for under 165$:flick:


----------

